
Former Tor developer created malware for the FBI to hack Tor users - jackgavigan
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/government-contractor-tor-malware/
======
cloudjacker
Not cool Edman, not cool.

I wonder what his actual opinion on anything is.

~~~
reflexorozy
$$$$$$$$$

